

Experience Slows You Down - dennybritz
https://medium.com/design-ux/9b25a4153669

======
joshuaellinger
When people say they have years of Experience, what they want to hear is that
they have Expertise. While they often correlate, they are very different.

In scientific circles, the "I have years of experience" argument is known as
an argument from authority. It is a weak basis for supporting a position.

